# LG L204Wt Reparatur möglich?



## Erik Cartman (31. März 2011)

*LG L204Wt Reparatur möglich?*

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich habe folgendes Problem, und zwar geht mein Flatron nicht mehr seit gestern. Der Monitor bleibt beim Einschalten schwarz und auch die LED gibt keinen Mucks mehr von sich. Bereits in den Tagen davor hatte ich Probleme das Teil anzubekommen. Das äußerte sich darin, dass beim Einschalten die LED kurz blau leuchtete, dann wieder ausging und nichts mehr passierte bis ich Strom und Display Stecker abnahm, erst den Stromstecker wieder einsteckte und dann den Displaystecker. 
Weil keine Garantie mehr drauf ist, da das Teil 3 oder 4 Jahre alt ist, hab ich mich net gescheut das Ding zu zerlegen. Also erst ma Anleitung gesucht und zerlegt, sodass die Platine ans Tageslicht kam (Bilder unten im Anhang).
So nun hab ich wo gelesen, dass bei den Flachbildschirmen die Kondensatoren gerne mal den Geist aufgeben. Darum hab ich mir die mal näher angeguckt. An den 5 mittelgroßen hab ich an 2 bemerkt, dass sie etwas nach außen gedellt sind. Auch ins Auge fiel mir, dass an 3 Stellen so gelbes zeug an den Bauteilen hing (rot eingekreist). Weis aber net ob des von einem geplatzten Bauteil kommt oder einfach nur Stabilisierungsmasse ist. Denn das Zeug befindet sich auch unter den 2 großen, flach liegenden Kondensatoren.
Kann vll jemand den Grund ausfindig machen, wieso der Bildschirm nicht mehr funktioniert? Wär nämlich schade wenn der wegen eines 1 euro teils nicht mehr gehen würd. 
Würd mich über Anworten freuen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2011)

*AW: LG L204Wt Reparatur möglich?*

Das könnte durchaus an den Elkos liegen, die Masse die wie Zuckerguss ausieht hat ihre Berechtigung. Ich hatte auch schon ein paar Monitore wo ein Elko platt war, nur waren die Teile etwas teurer.


----------



## Erik Cartman (31. März 2011)

*AW: LG L204Wt Reparatur möglich?*

Hm und wie komm ich als Laie jetzt darauf, welches Bauteil da seinen Dienst verweigert? Bzw kann man da noch was richten und wäre es sinnvoller neue Bauteile einzulöten als n neuen Monitor anzuschaffen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2011)

*AW: LG L204Wt Reparatur möglich?*

Wenn du selbst keine Ahnung hast, müßtest du jemanden suchen der es kann, was die Kosten natürlich nach oben treibt. Klar wäre es ev. billiger den Fehler fixen zu lassen, nur kann dir keiner sagen das er wieder so lange hält.


----------



## prosperianer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: LG L204Wt Reparatur möglich?*

Hab jetzt das gleiche Problem! 

Hab mit einem Fön gerade den Ort des Defekts in der schwarzen Elko-Gruppe ausgemacht - die Gruppe sieht man in den Bildern oben ganz gut. Nun stehen zwar die Bauteilnummern auf der Platine, ich habe aber kein Service Manual, wo diese Baugruppen aufgelistet sind....
Kann mir jemand die Kondensatoren nennen - würde sie gerne tauschen:

C201 bis C208 und evtl. noch CY103

Vielen Dank!
Christian


----------

